# Goodnight Pickle



## MrNighttime (Jul 24, 2011)

So after a couple years of pleasing company, watching in amazment and wonder, and outliving every other betta in the house...Pickle has passed.

he was a tough fish. He survived fungus and somehow a couple months ago...his left fin. But a week or so back I noticed he was listless and resting on everything. He would perk up and then go back to laying on things. I knew he was probably older in fish age. But I didn't want to think about it as my daughter and I bought him together and decorated his tank together too.

So long buddy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

So Sorry  I sure love his name.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How old was he? I love the name too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Losing a Betta is losing a good friend.


----------

